# Are most therapists clueless about helping people with SA or do I just have bad luck?



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Out of four therapists I have seen, only one seemed like she could help me. But unfortunately, she had to move to a different state. Some are so helpless that they make small talk with me during the therapy session. Now I am wondering if I should just completely give up on therapy altogether. Maybe I should just read a self-help book.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

I know what you mean. Its important to find a therapist who specializes in SA and other related issues like self-esteem, relationships, etc. There are some that focus on phobias and anxiety, but I find that they treat SA the same way like the fear of snakes or heights. 

There are those that will tell you about the "fight and flight" response during a social situation where you will continue to build up fear if you run from the situation (Pretending to understand the problem that you have). They also recommend that you expose yourself more and more until you're used to social situations (CLUELESS). They also make you do silly assignments in CBT to help you change your way of thinking and behaving. It may work for some, but different therapy works on different people. 

My suggestion is to find a therapist who has worked with SA clients before and ask them to explain their view on SA to know if they're clueless or has way to help you.


----------



## ringfortheking (Sep 22, 2009)

Reading a self help book is cheaper. It may not yield the best results but it's worth a shot. Check this site, http://www.selfmadeeasy.com

It's a site for self help books and you may find something you need inside. good luck!


----------

